# horquilla o tenedor



## Julia~traductora

¡Buenas tardes! Hay alguien que puede ayudarme, ¿por favor? Tengo que traducir un término para describir una máquina elevador o montacargas en una fábrica industrial que tiene un "tenedor."  Muchos me dicen que debo usar la palabra "horquilla" pero ésa significa lo que usa con el heno...?  

En inglés es "fork-lift" en un "fork-lift truck." En español, fue escrito como "montacargas de tenedor," pero no estoy segura.  ¿Puede ayudarme?

Gracias!


----------



## cachaco

Para una idea aqui tienes:
http://catused.cat.com/es/Equipment/Montacargas-de-horquilla/For-Sale.aspx


----------



## Cata Marca

Julia~traductora said:


> ¡Buenas tardes! Hay alguien que puede ayudarme, ¿por favor? Tengo que traducir un término para describir una máquina elevador o montacargas en una fábrica industrial que tiene un "tenedor." Muchos me dicen que debo usar la palabra "horquilla" pero ésa significa lo que usa con el heno...?
> 
> En inglés es "fork-lift" en un "fork-lift truck." En español, fue escrito como "montacargas de tenedor," pero no estoy segura. ¿Puede ayudarme?
> 
> Gracias!


 
No tengo la respuesta a eso, pero sí un comentario:
En vez de "maquina elevador", mejor usar la palabra "ascensor".

¡Suerte!


----------



## cachaco

Cata Marca said:


> No tengo la respuesta a eso, pero sí un comentario:
> En vez de "maquina elevador*a*", mejor usar la palabra "ascensor".
> 
> ¡Suerte!


 
Umhhh...ascensor no me parece.


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

Hola Julia, bienvenida al foro:

El término "*fork-lift truck*" usualmente es traducido en conjunto como "*carretilla elevadora*".

En wiki podés encontrar mayor información sobre ambos términos tanto en inglés como en castellano.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forklift (English)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carretilla_elevadora (Spanish)

Saludos,


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

En España, sería una *"carretilla elevadora"*, y comunmente también *"toro", *motivo por el cual a quienes las manejan los llaman... *"toreros"  *


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

En el norte de Mexico los llamamos solo "montacargas" y quienes los manejan  "montacarguistas" y no hacemos ninguna alusión a la horquilla.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Julia*: también puedes visitar este hilo en el que se debatió el tema no hace mucho.


----------



## Julia~traductora

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos por las respuestas a mi pregunta!  

Me encanta este sitio de Internet


----------



## Cata Marca

cachaco said:


> Umhhh...ascensor no me parece.


 

Tienes razón.

Al leer la frase nuevamente me di cuenta que se trata de un montacargas y *NO* un montacarga *Y* un ascensor.


----------

